# K2 Thraxis Reviews?



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried on all the K2 boots you listed and ended up getting the Thraxis since they were 25% off. 

The thraxis and the maysis felt exactly the same, The thraxis was a bit more narrow and stiffer. 

I have put about 30+ days on my thraxis now. they have packed out nicely but i fear that after another 30 days they will be too packed out to much and need to be replaced although the boot is just a stiff. I have not had any problems with the boa, it has worked perfectly. 

the Thraxis seemed a bit more bulky than the maysis which originally turned me off but after a day on them they dont seem bulky at all 

I am very happy with the boots even if they only last 60 days.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My homie just picked up a pair, but hasn't had a chance to use them yet. I'll report back once I get his input.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up..i plan on going out there tommorrow and trying on some..if for nothing else to atleast figure out what size i am since i wear a 9.5 Burton and K2 doesnt do half sizes...

Although at 30% off its going to be hard not to buy it on the spot if it fits well.
My rulers work well, but what ive noticed is after putting them on and tightening them up, that after my feet get all warmed up i start to get heel movement..so i have to sit back down and retighten the boots again...now even to the point it hurts sometimes..

The only issue ive read with the K2 boots is they dont go as high up the calf?

Someone was saying using them with Burton bindings will hurt like hell because your calf will push into the top of the natural forward lean of the bindings have? This worries me as i have Cartels...

Trying to find a store that actually has any Maysis or T1 DB anywhere near my size just to try them out and see how they generally fit my foot if i cant find the exact size this late...but man its hard..nobody carries T1 DB's...just the old T1's. One shop had Maysis, what a waste of time going to that place was..."Bob's Snowboarding Shop"....literally the name. I show up and its behind a chain link fence with a bunch of rusted out construction shit all over..im like uhhh...wrong place? Nope..go inside half the store is automotive tidbits and construction stuff and the other half they rent out snowboards and ski's and sell...
Oh did i mention that none of the lights were on in the building? Lol..wierdest shit ive ever been too in my life. I got out of there quickly before i got pulled into a dark corner never to be seen again. Rougher part of town over there  Im pretty sure it was a front for something...the shelves were all half stocked with a bunch of shit just seeming to be randomly placed on shelves ...

Also I think it was BA that said all their boots are from the same mold? Does that mean same fit within a size just different materials? Or no?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been looking for Thraxis or T1DB in size 6. If anyone knows of a place, even one local to you, that has these, please let me know. No internet sites have this size available.

Please ask your local shops next time you stop by if you can.
Thanks!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well tried on the thraxis today...sadly they didnt have the 9.5's anymore 

I tried on the 10's and cant help but feel like they are too big...they are snug but its hard to tell without feeling what a 9.5 or 9 is like you know?

I will say this though, holy shit that fur stuff they have in the liner is crazy. It lets your foot slide super crazy easy into the boot, again screwing me up trying to figure out of it was too big or not! 

Coming from Burtons i can really tell the difference with that liner fur stuff, its like putting your foot in a pillow...never felt anything like that from boots before. The Rulers i have its clear when its a snug fit, its pretty tight against your foot and you dont move around. With that fur though i had problems trying to sense fit, its like how do you tell when a pillow wrapped around your leg is too tight? Its hard!

Sadly i cant find any store that has Maysis, T1 DB, or Thraxis boots in 9 or 9.5's anywhere from Portland to Seattle. I can find plenty of stores just selling the regular T1 Boa Conda, but i dont know if those fit the same as the DB or not? I would assume some differences...looks like im gonna have to just keep my Burtons and wait till next season to try some on...as i dont wanna just splurge and buy 9.5's on K2's site @ full msrp without trying them on first...

If anybody knows of a place though, let me know! Not many places here in Portland seem to stock K2 boots at all which is wierd.


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

I should of mentioned this in my reply above. 

I measured my feet at the store before i tried the boots on one foot was a 11 and the other was slightly short of a 11.5. the 11 felt perfect on the one foot and slightly tight on the other. i heat molded them at the store and got a custom orthotic made which made them slightly tighter. they have packed out very nicely and not feel great on both feet. 

if you want to buy them offline i would just measure both feet and buy that size exactly, if theres any difference get the smaller size. they will pack out a half size easy. Like i said before after 30-40 days on them i feel that there starting to pack out too much, but maybe they will stop now since there wont be any more pressure on them to pack out more, only time will tell 

if your looking for a size 9, my local store where i bought mine has a 9 on there website for 280 but if i went in there i could prob get them cheaper since i got them for 280 at the start of the season. i bought all of my equipment and my gf's equipment there so they always hook it up.

ill send you a link in PM


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks the problem is I can't find a pair locally at all to try on. The 10 fit fine but a 9 or 9.5 might fit better I just have no reference and that's what sucks!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Can you find a T1 DB or Maysis in your size? I tried all 3 on in the same size back in like October and the interiors all felt like the same dimensions.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats what i had heard, so i checked those too..Negative  Our entire market is bone dry for any of those K2 boots...most stores that do have them are in much larger 11's or 12's or smaller 8's...and only have one or two of those left. Ill have to be more pro-active next year it seems, i didnt realize it would be so hard to find one pair of those types of boots within 100 mile radius of my house...


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a Thraxis in a 9, T1 DB in a 9.5, Maysis (Black and Penguin Colab) in a 9, and Darko Conda (Black) in a 9 and 9.5. Hit me it if you want something.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well on a whim i had my Burton rulers for sale on Craigslist to see if i could get a buyer...and someone did.
So i took the plunge and ordered the only 9.5 T1 DB's i could find online and should be here next week....thankfully they were on sale for 30% off too!

Im not too worried as the 10 Thraxis felt good, but slightly too large, so here's hoping the 9.5's are a perfect fit.

I cant wait, my Rulers worked well for me but didnt dig the speed lacing as much as i had hoped i would. It works pretty well but i always had problems with the liner not feeling tight enough with that simple pull cord..within 30 mins of having them on and warming up i had to stop and retighten them...got annoying.

Looks like im using my old Hail's this week...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Got my boots today, fit great.

Cant wait to get them out there Thursday night hopefully..


----------

